# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  عجوز تفارق الحياة بعد استلامها جائزة حفض القران

## ريمي

عجوز تفارق الحياة بعد استلامها جائزة حفظ القرآن 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

عجوز تفارق الحياة بعد استلامها جائزة حفظ القرآن 



عبارة تجول على شفاه ملايين المسلمين وهم يتمنونها في نهاية حياتهم، آملين أن يكون موتهم على نحو مرض لله.

وهذا ربما ما نالته سيدة سعودية في السبعين من عمرها حين فارقت الحياة مباشرة بعد نيلها جائزة تحفيظ القرآن.

وفي متن الخبر الذي نشرته صحيفة \"المدينة\" السعودية الأحد 11-12-2005 حول السيدة التي كانت قد حفظت 10 أجزاء من القرآن الكريم. ولأجل هذا الهدف، سافرت السيدة إلى أشقائها الثلاثة في إحدى القرى النائية بعيدا عن منطقتها ( خليص ) ومكثت لديهم فترة ثم عادت إلى بيتها وزارت جميع أبنائها وبناتها وجيرانها وكأنها تودعهم ثم سددت كامل ديونها. 

وفي اليوم التالي دخلت المسابقة وفازت بالجائزة وتسلمتها، وبعد أن صلت العشاء استلقت على فراشها لتصعد روحها إلى بارئها. 

ولم يكتشف ذلك سوى زوجها الذي ناداها فلم تسمعه فلما اقترب منها وجدها قد فارقت الحياة.

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يا الله ما اجمل خاتمتها

----------


## keana

يا رب تكون نهايتي  مثل نهايتها 
بس انا اكون شهيده

----------


## محمد العزام

ما احلى هالخاتمة 
اللهم ارزقنا بحسن الخاتمة

----------


## دموع الورد

سبحان الله

----------


## Sc®ipt

_الله يرزقنا هيك خاتمة او زي خاتمة جدتي_
_جدتي الله يرحمها توفت و هي ساجده بصلاة المغرب_

----------


## زهره التوليب

اللهم ارزقنا بحسن الخاتمة

----------


## ريمي

شكرا على المرور جميعا

----------

